

Show HN: connect.so/cial - Show all your social activity in one place - mihaistana
http://www.connect.so/cial

======
mryan
It looks like you get your own Pinterest-like board aggregating your social
accounts? Interesting idea, I like the layout.

When you are ready to launch it would be nice to have a public demo account,
linked from the front page, that shows an example of a populated board. The
screenshot gives you an idea of the layout, but a full demo would encourage
more signups I think.

Are you sure about that URL? Using a TLD and path component pretty much
guarantees no-one will remember your URL. connectsocial.me perhaps?

~~~
mihaistana
Thank you for your feedback mryan.

Its very hard to find a perfect url for the service, I thought about using
another url but for example connectsocial.me/mryan is more difficult to
remember that connect.so/mryan.

When a user signs up gets a custom url starting with connect.so/, ex:
connect.so/barackobama connect.so/aplusk or connect.so/kimdotcom we try to use
the shorter url with the word connect and we think connect.so its perfect for
the service but we will register some TLDs with connectsocial

